# ......



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 34475


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 34476


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very good start


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.......


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 34592


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Loving the right side, the shipwreck is pretty cool also


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

This is the same tank that I have. Looks like you have a good start.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool tank. Looks like a scene straight out of the show Lost. Jungle, shipwreck, caves.


----------



## Jerrayy (Mar 16, 2011)

Those caves would be perfect for some territorial fish, or maybe some pleco breeding


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice tank. I love that you worked some common aquarium ornaments into the scape. It looks great.

2 things.

1) Did you get the other LED's?

2) The ghost shrimp eggs will not survive. Once they break the egg the babies need saltwater to mature then as adults they go back to fresh. You may want to try some cherries if you want something to breed. But they are small, so make sure they don't end up as lunch. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaoslord said:


> I didn't plan on having ghost shrimp, only bought them as feeders. I thought they were being eaten so I was buying 4-6 a week. Stoped buying them as soon as I saw them scavenging.
> Not worried about the eggs was just wondering if the bright green is natural. But if they will leave them alone I might try a couple of bee shrimp.


Got ya. Ghost shrimp are pretty long lived though. I have one that I bought 2 years ago and he is about 3 to 4 in long now. If you are gonna keep the ghosts you may want to wait on the other shrimp. Ghost shrimp may eat them if they are small enough.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good, great job incorporating the ornaments.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

......


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaoslord said:


> 4 month update. Had to get rid of stump ,ship ,and cave kept the one cave. I was getting ammonia spikes and I was finding dead shrimp inside stump and caves. That was it pulled them out. Doing pressurized co2. And ei dosing now
> View attachment 41005
> .


Wow. Looks really good man.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good. Lots of nice growth.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaoslord said:


> Thanks the cuba grows like crazy.


Looks like it.roud:


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## inareverie85 (Jul 26, 2008)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

did you ever figure out what the problem was with your canister? i can bet it was incorrect installation of the o-ring, i've had the same problem before. I recommend using a canister regardless of the brand you choose. by the way I ove your tank


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Chaoslord said:


> I'm really impressed with how well this plant grows for me.
> I'll have to trim it within the week or it will break the surface.
> I believe I'll have four more when I trim.
> View attachment 42880


he he, not just 4 more..... I have had stems after trimming throw out new side shoots at every node up the stem. It is a monster grower, one of my favorite plants.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

When i received my plants, this is what I trimmed and gave to my buddy to start his tank.
View attachment 44556


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

The tank looks really nice and has evolved quickly!! I like it! You need some sort of plant for the mid-ground. Kind of goes from "low" to "tall" pretty quickly; I would like to see another plant layer in there somehow. You could try planting a few high-iron root tabs around the Sunset to see if that will help with the coloration.

Not sure what your stem is sending up there....looks like a flower stalk to me.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice man.:icon_smil


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! I really love your tank!

I enjoy "jungle" type tanks. All sorts of plants, very dense, etc. Yours looks awesome! I bet your kuhlis and DPs just love hanging out in there!


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

......


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 45985

You can see the kulhia poking his head out. I think you can see him better in the reflection. I've seen upto four hanging out their.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank, congrats on the plant making it and the spawn.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think you are the first person on this forum, that has those lights in hand (that i can tell, anyway). Lets hope they do well!


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice tank. 

Which LED light is that? the PAR seems pretty strong and good for planted tank.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

......


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2012)

I think if you added some pcd's it would really accent your tank.I know a guy that can help you with that. Gotchya.
 Jimbo.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new lights, tank looks good, I agree the background should be changed. I am partial to a solid black, but blues and mirror finishes don't look bad.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> Thanks.
> Is your choice preference of a black background of personal preference or do you fine an advantage verses a blue or a mirrored ?


I like black for the depth it gives, but a mirror will make it look much deeper. I had a tank growing up that was kept in front of a mirror and the depth was phenomenal, unfortunately the filter was also visible. If you can get a mirror on the back then it is quite crazy.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice shots, good luck on letting it be.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am always removing loose leaves from the tank.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 53651

New plant recieved and planted Friday.
Was able to take quick pic and post today. 
Echinodorus sp Aflame.


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> View attachment 53651
> 
> New plant recieved and planted Friday.
> Was able to take quick pic and post today.
> Echinodorus sp Aflame.


Nice! I have two coming tomorrow and an Echinodorus Horizantalis.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

That tank looks plush very nice.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Very nice plants. I'm going to have to look at this entire thread later, but that aflame sword is something nice.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice tank, and it's matured beautifully - more than once, too!!

I'm actually looking at the same box with wide eyes - I'd love to plant it with two main viewing windows, possibly three; at least one long and one short side. Then I'd like to fill it with black & white fish - angels for height, black neons, hatchets, something elegant in a corydoras... (9_9)

Did you have puffers and shrimp at the same time? Were they OK together??

Will be keeping an eye on this thread, and smiling inside at the beauty it reveals!

~Bruce


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

nice tank!! been thinking of getting those lights but i think i might need two of them as well for my 72 bowfront. how much did you pay for each if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like a real nice aquarium. Keep up the good work.


----------



## habitat (Aug 19, 2012)

Your tank looks really nice. I purchased those same lights so hopefully mine will look that good in time.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

habitat said:


> Your tank looks really nice. I purchased those same lights so hopefully mine will look that good in time.


Where did u get urs? What size and how much?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Really nice!

What are those two plants in the foreground laying down so flat like that?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Oct 2, 2012)

Really nice aquarium. My tanks are nowhere near so fancy. Just a few plants rooted on rocks, java moss, clay pots and black gravel and some cuttings sticking out the top.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

This thread has been a huge help to me as I am working on trying to figure out how to scape the same tank. Looking forward to future updates!


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> Thanks. Im glad you found this thread informative.
> If your only going to use plants chose something that gets huge and work around it. My favorite was the red ozelot.
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how to scape around my driftwood. So far i only like how my crypt sections growing in.
> View attachment 65010


like you I am trying to scape around driftwood so it has made it a bit more challenging. I'm still trying to decide on a good foreground plant though, any suggestions?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

I started with 5 but i'm down to 3 now. a couple of them didn't make the transition to my tank unfortunately. As far as snails go, one of the LFS here will gladly give me all of them they can find so i usually walk out with a couple hundred at a time.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

.....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

....


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Dude, the tank looks great! I love the Aflame sword. Good luck with the flamingo buddy! Ill swap you some affinis "metallic red" or some nurii "pahang mutated" for a plant let or 2 if it gets going!
Keep it up man!


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread just proves that Chaos can be fun!

Love the wildness of it.

Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------

